# what to use BEFORE Saxon 5/4 for 3rd Gr.



## backwoods

Looking for suggestions as to what to use to prepare for doing Saxon Math 5/4? I've heard a lot of people don't care for Saxon below the 5/4 level. I'd like to hear from anybody who has used Saxon 3, or can advise on what 3rd Gr math prepares well for Saxon 5/4.


----------



## Sunbee

Saxon 5/4 starts with basic addition. We just did mental addition and I wrote up problems on a sheet of paper, as well as whatever sorts of life math came our way. The only problem eldest had starting Saxon was his attitude, which is a different issue. "Woe is me, I can't play all day but my toddler brother can!"


----------



## Ohio dreamer

We love Rod and Staff. 1st and 2nd focus on addition and subtraction and 3rd focuses on multiplication and division. They are very "gentle".


----------



## ErinP

I've taught both in both the regular classroom as well as homeschooling. 

I developed my passion for the Saxon system based on my experience primarily with Saxon 2, Saxon 3 and Saxon 5/4.
My own kids, as well as my classroom students seemed to flow pretty seamlessly from 3 to 5/4... :shrug:
Saxon, all the way through, is a "sprial curriculum." That means that it introduces skills and builds on them as the year progresses. Constantly bringing back skills that they've learned in previous lessons. 

They touch on fractions, algebra, geometry, etc. all the way back in kindergarten (though it's pretty lightweight at that age obviously). But once they get into serious fractions, for example, in 5/4 it's old hat. 

My son, in 6th grade in public school this year, said they just started talking about square roots. This is brand new and rather confusing for his classmates. But because of good old Saxon, he was introduced to squares, and square roots, in third grade. 
He can't figure out what the big deal is...


----------



## cindy-e

The old school wisdom use to be to do the game "math it" - at all levels (there are 3) before saxon 5/4. It gives competency in all the "math facts". I don't even know if you can get that game anymore. I do know one kid who just went to a college with a presidential scholarship having been educated in this way, so I figure it worked pretty well. =0) 

I am not a saxon user, so can't relly help you beyond that. =0)

good luck!

Cindyc.


----------



## gunsmithgirl

I used Saxon 3 and it seems to go into the 5/4 pretty well.

When I was shopping for this years math, I noticed that Saxon has came out with an intermediate book for bridging the gap between math 3 and 5/4. Christian Book Distributors has it. I have never used it, but thought I would throw that out there.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

we are finishing up Saxon 3 with my two oldest and then will start 5/4... being new to homeschooling last fall, we followed the book pretty closely until about Christmas. after Christmas we did the new lesson information, and i chose some of the repetitive " meeting strip " questions with both of them orally. i liked the structure that it provided but also learned that i needed to step back from it a little because being asked the same types of questions every day was making them hate the math, now they know the information presented but they also understand that it wont take 2 hours to do math.


----------



## Sandhills

We used Horizons Grades 1 and 2 and then went straight to Saxon 5/4 except with my oldest daughter who also did the first half of Horizons 3. But Saxon didn't have the first 3 grades when my oldest children needed it.


----------



## ErinP

How long ago was that Sandhills?
I was using Saxon 1,2 and 3 fifteen years ago when I taught country school in Sheridan county (making mention in case the Sandhills you're named after is the Nebraska Sandhills  )


----------



## Veronica

We used Singapore, some games - such as math-it, hive alive, a money game that taught dc how to give change, and when MUS when there was still Primary Math (they changed the designations now). One thing I really liked about Singapore was they taught children (and mom) how to do mental math. Singapore doesn't have enough drill, imho, so we used the above games, as well as math worksheets I ran off the computer for daily timed drills.


----------



## houndlover

Horizons is a great complimentary program to Saxon. My kids did Horizons from k-3, then into Saxon in 4 - all made a smooth transition.


----------



## jmmac

We, also, do Horizon 1 and 2 then straight into Saxon 5/4. Didn't realize anyone else did that, Sandhill. My 8 yo daughter will be starting Saxon 5/4 in about a month so about a quarter of the way into her 3rd grade year. My oldest transitioned without a problem at the beginning of her 3rd grade year. My second daughter had some handwriting issues so she used Scott Foresman at first, then Horizon 2, then Saxon 5/4 beginning of 3rd grade.


----------



## povertyknob

There is something called the Robinson Curriculum that uses nothing until Saxon 5/4. It involves flash cards and I think very little else, but they swear by it. You would have to check their website, they will do a better job explaining it than me!


----------



## mamajohnson

I have used Saxon from 3 to Algebra II with my first two. DS #2 hated Saxon. DS #1 cruised through the whole thing without a problem. So did #2, but he hated the way it kept repeating. DS#3 was totally bored with it. So, what I now use with the 3 kids left at home is strictly online, free. It is working extremely well with them.
http://www.khanacademy.org/

I think no matter what you use it could be a valuable addition to your schooling.


----------



## copperpennykids

We like A-Beka 1, 2, and 3 and then move to Saxon 5/4.

Not fans of Saxon 6/5 (boring!) Would rather complete 5/4 and then start Saxon 7/6. Love Saxon Algebra 1/2!


----------



## nmprairiedwellr

I have a friend who is a highschool math teacher. She now teaches upper level math to homeschool students exclusively. She says her Saxon kids come in more prepared than from any other curriculum. 

However, her son hated Saxon 3. Her viewpoint for lower elementary level is basically anything that teaches solid addition, subtraction and place value is just fine. Her children have been using public school workbooks that she found free someplace. She's also advocated using worksheets. For tactile learners she says to use edible manipulatives (jelly beans, raisins, goldfish crackers).

I've had friends love Horizons and Singapore. I hated Singapore. I think I bought the wrong one though. There just seemed to be discrepancies due to the different cultures. My son hated Saxon 3, there's just too much stuff and being a "lay" teacher trying to teach a spiral curriculum I hate no idea what I could skip. I LOVE Saxon upper grades because it teaches each step of the problem.


----------

